# Strike To Shut Down Newcastle + Huge Fire On Quayside



## JKKne (Mar 24, 2006)

For the 3rd time in a decade the Bonded Warehouse listed building opposite Newcastles' Copthorne Hotel and the BT Call Centre has erupted into huge flames and faces imminent collapse

60 fire units attended the scene. The Central and Monument Metro stations were closed due to thick smoke entering train tunnels. The Copthorne Hotel will be closed all weekend and revellers on the Quayside face restrictions. A number of roads and buildings are closed down. 

The 102 year old building is on the verge of collapse, its main wooden struts have burned down and it massive walls are supported by now only by brickwork. If the building does collapse it will entomb the South End of Newcastle's Quayside and mean a number of bars and hotels will close for at least a week.

--------------

TUESDAY 28 MARCH

Due to the Unison strike in 999 control centres  the Tyne and Wear Metro system will not operate. The Tyne Tunnel will be closed and ALL Universites and schools/colleges in the North East will be closed.

Northumbria Police could force thousands of office buildings and shops to close on safety grounds due to the lack of emergency cover. A spokesman said 'talks are ongoing, but it is possible the entire city could be shut down'

Europes largest shopping centre, the Metrocentre, may also be forced to close.


----------

